# Photo of the month - Winner for August is...



## Arch (Oct 4, 2007)

Seemoo with By The Creek...







grats... and you win the Mini Maglit 

this months runner up was weber with wedding | lake story...






well done to you both.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 4, 2007)

Both are great shots...congrats!


----------



## seemoo (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you very much.

It's the first time I win a contest with my photography and I feel very honored.

This forum is great! Thanks for all the inspirational pictures and all the great feedback.

thanks again,

simon.


----------



## Pixie42 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, both shots are great but I LOVE LOVE LOVE the wedding shot. Just stunning.


----------



## doenoe (Oct 6, 2007)

great shots


----------



## rickpricemba (Oct 7, 2007)

That is really good work.

Rick


----------



## lb442 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think both shots are amazing!  I love the intensity of the first and the imagery in the second...

lb

www.PrintedBIG.com


----------



## petey (Oct 17, 2007)

both are awesome 

congrats


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Oct 26, 2007)

jesus.  i've been away from this forum a long time.  i come back and see these shots and am incredibly humbled.  i bow to you both.  

mmmmmmmmm mmmm.


----------



## doobs (Oct 26, 2007)

Great shots! Congratulations!


----------



## metallicturd (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks great! I look forward to having shots like these one day  hehe


----------



## challe (Oct 30, 2007)

Both of them is very Great !

 Challe / :thumbup:


----------

